# The MINI hatch triumphs at the 2015 AutoExpress New Car Awards



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Mini sales have been on the rise, up 28% over last year in the US, going in to June. With the ~$21k starting price for the 3-door hatch, we'll probably see it take some awards here as well.

The MINI Cooper 3-door Hatch has been awarded Best Premium Small Car by Auto Express at the magazine's annual New Car Awards last night.

Presented by Auto Express' editor-in-chief at London's Grand Connaught Rooms, the MINI Hatch resisted stiff competition to retain its position as the best Premium Small Car on the market, one year after the car was crowned Auto Express Car of the Year 2014.

Steve Fowler, editor-in-chief, Auto Express said: "Last year's Car of the Year continues to impress. We love the fact you can get a high quality car in a small, affordable package, while few cars have the charm of a MINI either from behind the wheel or anywhere in fact."

Worldwide, year-to-date sales of the MINI 3-door Hatch have grown over 16% year-on-year, highlighting the continued and growing popularity of this important model for the MINI brand.

Starting at £13,935 ($20,700 in the US), the MINI 3-door Hatch is packed with style and technology. The car is more spacious than before, finished to an even higher standard and provides the driver with a more dynamic and performance-oriented experience than ever. First-for-class features such as LED headlamps and Emergency Calling (E-Call), as well as a suite of advanced three and four-cylinder engines will ensure that it stays ahead of its rivals for years to come.

In September 2014, the MINI 3-door Hatch was, for the first time, joined by a larger 5-door sibling. Sporting two extra rear doors, improved rear legroom, a practical third rear seat and a larger boot, MINI 5-door Hatch has been a runaway success. Year to date, 6,444 examples of this new model have been delivered to UK customers, proving that there really is a MINI Hatch for everyone.


----------

